# I get the D everyday after first meal



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyday after the first thing I eat I get the D. then IM in the rest room with the d and bad cramps and have to take at least 8 anti diarrheal before it stops. But my IBS d is that bad I have to take 8 of them or more. Does anyone get this everyday or is it just me? seems as if they don't make Imodium anymore its not in any stores at all so IM buying store brand anti diarrheal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

I was diagnosed with ibs D over 4 years ago but have never taken anything but store bought anti diarrheals.I want to go back to my gastro and tell him I need something that will control the D more.But yet hes the reason I didnt take anything stronger as he said it will plug me up for a week.what should I ask for?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried taking some of the Imodium (or generic) at night.It takes awhile to start working, so taking it morning and evening may give better control then taking it after the diarrhea starts.Morning diarrhea is common in IBS, the colon is most active in the morning and eating also stimulates the intestines so it can be a double whammy.You might take a look at LNAPE's calcium thread, some people find that taking some calcium with each meal can help control the diarrhea overall.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Is this only in the morning or does it happen later in the day? When I was at my worst, I used to go several times in the morning and a couple of more after lunch, and sometimes another one or two in the late afternoon. for some reason, dinner was never a major trigger of D, although it still contributed to my GERD.Mark


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

bo1 said:


> Everyday after the first thing I eat I get the D. then IM in the rest for when the d and bad cramps and have to take at least 8 anti diarrheal before it stops. But my IBS d is that bad I have to take 8 of them. Does anyone get this everyday or is it just me? seems as if they don't make Imodium anymore its not in any stores at all so IM buying store brand anti diarrheal.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

You could have bile salts diarrhea. If, you dont have your gall bladder. Just a thought, thats what happens to me.Took me 7 yrs and I figured it out myself and not the doctors. I use Questran and it works good.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I dont eat breakfast for that very reason. I am on prescription medication to control the diarrhea. I take Lomotil and Motofen. If I eat breakfast, no amount of medication will stop it. I have to be awake for a while and empty my stomach and take medications before I can eat or I will be in the bathroom all day. I work full time and have to be at work by 8:00 am so I cant afford for breakfast to mess up my entire day. My boss already hates me because I am out sick a lot with my IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I does happen in the morning but the thing is I don't eat breakfast never have. I eat what you call an early lunch since I done eat breakfast and within an hour after I eat I get the D.After IM done in the rest room I have to take 8 or more anti diarrhea's or I cant even leave my home. So If I didn't take them I would have the D all day long as I did years ago. I even remember as A kid having problems with this but everyone told me it was this food or that food tell me Im eating junk food. Its really affecting my life my jobs my relationships my friends everything I do. IM also looking into finding a job on the Internet since IM having such a hard time working. I did try the calcium thing years ago and I still got the D but I guess ill try it again I have nothing to lose. After that I guess I will have to go back to my gastro and see what he can do and my gastro is really really busy it takes months to get an appt as he does everything.oh and no to the gallbladder so Its not that. I really don't know how anyone can hold a job with this problem. I will look into prescription medication next if nothing helps.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I take codeine phosphate at the moment,ask your doctor if you can try some and see how it goes.Its not a cure but is much stronger than imodium.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

I find that breakfast gets things moving at different speeds. It varies from one toilet visit, to a few for soft poo to full on diarrhea. I prefer this as I hope that with the 'clean out' it might reduce the times I have to go during the day. I also feel a lot safer in my own home when these issues arrise and I always eat in the morning even though it makes me go to the toilet pretty quickly. If I am on holidays though, I won't eat breakfast.


----------

